# Vape King E-liquids...we Have Some Exciting News...



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/14)

*WE AT VAPE KING HAVE SOME EXCITING NEWS:*​The E-liquids you all have come to love are now available in different strengths to satisfy every need.

We have the following strengths available
​
0mg - "As an ex-smoker all I need now is the awesome flavour"​
6mg - "Im a dripper fan, I still need my nicotine but woah this is strong on a dripper"​
12mg - "I love my nicotine, and those big things are so not for me"​
18mg - "Aaaaaw yeah, now thats the hit I was looking for, I've been smoking for a long time and you're all babies"​
24mg (By request only) - "I need something reeeally strong to get me through this day"​
As 12mg is our most common flavour sold these will be the most frequently available, other strengths may need a bit of steeping from time to time however they will all be available.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Great news. Am a bit worried about the tagline with 0 mg. Do we, in the current political climate around vaping, want to or seem to want to encourage non smokers to vape? Maybe something like "As an ex-smoker all I need now it the awesome flavour".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/8/14)

Andre said:


> Great news. Am a bit worried about the tagline with 0 mg. Do we, in the current political climate around vaping, want to or seem to want to encourage non smokers to vape? Maybe something like "As an ex-smoker all I need now it the awesome flavour".


 
Good point  I will fix it. We get alot of hubbly smokers coming in that dont want nicotine though (even though the content in hubbly is worse than a cigarette but you have a very good point  )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (7/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Good point  I will fix it. We get alot of hubbly smokers coming in that dont want nicotine though (even though the content in hubbly is worse than a cigarette but you have a very good point  )


Thanks. Yes, I have noticed hubbly is even worse than smoking cigarettes. Maybe you could include the "hubblers" in some way in the tagline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (7/8/14)

as an ex hubbly smoker of 12 years all i want is the awesome flavour at 0mg nic

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nooby (7/8/14)

BansheeZA said:


> as an ex hubbly smoker of 12 years all i want is the awesome flavour at 0mg nic


 
Yeah, I was a hubbly smoker for 12 to 15 years as well. I thought I would like the 0mg flavours as well, but now I cannot do without the nicotine as I enjoy it much better with a kick actually. I find that when I vaped 0mg flavour, I tend to return to the hubbly. But I am now completely off the hubbly. I enjoy between 6 and 9mg(preferably 9)... 12 would be a bit to high for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BansheeZA (7/8/14)

I do enjoy a 3mg nic but don't have a craving for it never had.

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/8/14)

Great news! Thanks @Stroodlepuff!
Variety is the spice of life


----------



## Smoke187 (7/8/14)

Awesome news, I cant wait to get my 6mg fix


----------



## BooRad (8/8/14)

I get a crazy nic rush from anything over 3mg due to my dripping preference, which is a shame because I'm missing out on all these amazing premade juices and have to resort to DIY. It's very hard to find juice lower than 6mg locally

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BooRad (8/8/14)

I predict a change in average nic levels coming though as standard devices become more efficient at vaporizing juice...winter is coming

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44 (8/8/14)

BooRad said:


> I get a crazy nic rush from anything over 3mg due to my dripping preference, which is a shame because I'm missing out on all these amazing premade juices and have to resort to DIY. It's very hard to find juice lower than 6mg locally


 
I also make all my juices because of that exact reason! i used to be a kayfun guy vaping quite happily at 9mg, then moved to dripping and lowered my nic level to 6mg. Now I'm dual coiling on a Cana and even 6mg is too much for me now, i made a couple last night at 4mg and ill see how that turns out.


----------



## Andre (8/8/14)

BooRad said:


> I get a crazy nic rush from anything over 3mg due to my dripping preference, which is a shame because I'm missing out on all these amazing premade juices and have to resort to DIY. It's very hard to find juice lower than 6mg locally


Here is a start by SubOhmVapor: http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/flavor-industry/products/pwned

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BooRad (8/8/14)

Andre said:


> Here is a start by SubOhmVapor: http://www.subohmvapor.co.za/collections/flavor-industry/products/pwned


That's the stuff!

I understand that not a lot of vendors want to carry juice this low as it's a smaller market, however I can tell you the quantity of juice you go through is astounding. So small market, but large orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/9/14)

Hey you have some really nice flavours going there.

I don't if I just missed them because I wasn't looking too carefully, as you didn't do 18mg before, but had a good look and I have to commend you.

Butterscotch, Vanilla, mint... Really! Oh yes please. 

Seriously, I love that you have some really cool flavours!




Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/9/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey you have some really nice flavours going there.
> 
> I don't if I just missed them because I wasn't looking too carefully, as you didn't do 18mg before, but had a good look and I have to commend you.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks  We try our best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (14/10/14)

So I was checking out some of the Vape King liquids on the website and the description for Irish Cream made me LOL:

http://vapeking.co.za/irish-cream-eliquid.html

'Flavourful irish cream flavour, that will make you thursting for _*me*_'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/14)

Wesley said:


> So I was checking out some of the Vape King liquids on the website and the description for Irish Cream made me LOL:
> 
> http://vapeking.co.za/irish-cream-eliquid.html
> 
> 'Flavourful irish cream flavour, that will make you thursting for _*me*_'



Lol thanks for pointing it out @Wesley most of these were done late at night with alot of sleep in my eyes so if you spot any others please let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

